# plasterer in dubai



## grego2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi guys, i was intending to move to dubai and open a barber shop, however after a conversation last night with someone, ive been informed that construction in and around dubai is absolutlely booming at the minute and as im a qualified plasterer this could now be an option for me, i was wondering if this could be confirmed, also what kind of money woulda plasterer make out there, is it all done off the back of cheap labour or can good money be made...

thanks guys


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Plastering is done by chaps from the Indian subcontinent who work who very low monthly salaries. Westerners in contruction are in managerial roles. You can only work here if you are sponsored by an employer or set up your own company (at significant cost).

Suggest you read the sticky thread marked 'read before posting'.


----------

